# Suche Kamera für Modelbewerbung



## BODiX (24. Februar 2004)

hallo 


Wie oben schon gefragt suche ich eine recht gute Cam die bewegungs Bilder und auch Porträt Bilder gut aufnimmt. 
Ich habe im moment eine Caplio G3 mit 3,1 MP.
Diese ist eigentlich schon gut, aber die Bilder müssen in A4 belichtet werden und da mache ich mir sorgen über die Qualität, daher denke ich das es Zeit für eine neue ist. Da das Geld wie fast immer begrenzt ist tendiere ich zur 
Cyber-shot DSC-P 92

was meint ihr? Ausser das es mich nerft das sie mit Memory Sticks gefüttert wird macht sie einen guten eindruck.


gruß Martin


----------



## Funball (27. Februar 2004)

Also ich bezweifel das Du mit der Cybershot bewegte Bilder hinbekommst . Also ich mit meiner Digital kamera Konica KD 400 Z bekomme keine schnellen bewegten Bilder hin irgendwie sind die immer unscharf wenn ich einfach abdrücke und irgendwas bewegt sich . Das Problem is das sich die Cam erst immer automatisch scharf stellt . Soviel Zeit hast Du aber manchmal nich um eine Bewegung aufnehmen willst . Vielleicht mache ich irgendwas Falsch . Keine Ahnung aber bis jetzt hatte ich immer Schwierigkeiten bei bewegten Bildern wie gesagt immer unscharf. Aber Porträt Fotos mit richtiger Ausleuchtung sollten kein Problem mit der Konica sein . 4,1 Millionen Mega Pixel reichen eigentlich auch . Das entspricht einer Auflösung von 1024 x 768 . Also sollte auch kein Problem sein das ganze auf  A4 zu belichten . Und Memory Stick hat sie auch nich sondern Memory Karte . 

Naja is meine Erfahrung mit meiner Cam was Du Dir im Endeffeckt zuleckst hängt natürlich auch vom Geldbeutel ab .


MfG

Funball


----------



## Tim C. (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Funball _
> *4,1 Millionen Mega Pixel reichen eigentlich auch . Das entspricht einer Auflösung von 1024 x 768.*


Das mit dem rechnen üben wir aber nochmal gelle? 

1024x768 = 786432 und somit die 0,8 bzw 1MP Klasse.

Die gängige 4MP Auflösung müsste eigentlich
2304x1728 = 3981312
sein.

Prinzipiell stimmt die Aussage jedoch, dass für eine Ausbelichtung auf DIN A4 4 Megapixel nur von Vorteil sein können, es sei denn man hat die teilweise recht brillianten 3 Megapixel von Canon (z.B. bei der A70), dann kann man auch damit vernünftige Ergebnisse erzielen.

Generell würde ich darauf achten, dass du möglichst viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bezüglich der Belichtungszeit, Blende, usw. hast. Wie war noch gleich dein Preisrahmen, weil ich habe die Preise zu der von dir genannten Cam nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Funball (27. Februar 2004)

OK sorry ich muss nochmal korrigieren . Hab wohl noch gepennt 

Die Cam hat ne Auflösung von 2304 x 1704 = 3926016 ( Konica KD 400 Z)


----------



## BODiX (1. März 2004)

so leute ich hab jetzt mal 2 kameras ausgewählt.

http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/casio/qv_r51-review/index.shtml

oder 

http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/kodak/dx6490-review/index.shtml


preislich liegen beide gleich!
unterscheiden sich in der quflösung und in der zoom fähigkeit.
bitte gebt mir nene tip!


----------

